# Quite Submersible Water Pumps



## brian l (May 9, 2009)

Hi all
I am looking for Submersible Water Pumps for my smump. It needs to go up about 5.5 feet.

My tank is 90 Gallon


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

How much flow do do you want/need (G.P.H.)?


----------

